# Minwax wipe-on poly



## Pat Peckham (Apr 26, 2006)

Anybody beside me having trouble getting Minwax wipe-on polyurethane to dry?

It seems like the first coat dries OK, but subsequent coats (where it's less likely to soak in) are very slow to dry.

For me, waiting 12 hours ought to be plenty.

I e-mailed the company and they more or less said, "That will happen sometimes."

It's nice stuff and handy, but the slow drying is a nuisance.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 26, 2006)

I've had that trouble on flat work when I've used it.  Needless to say I don't anymore.  If you want to use a poly on your pens then get some Enduro.  It dries quicker (minutes) and it has hardners in it that other poly's do not.

Wayne


----------



## rtparso (Apr 26, 2006)

If you want wipe-on use regular poly and thinner. I use naphtha.


----------



## ncboyntx (Apr 29, 2006)

Ron,

 What is your mixing ratio for the naphtha and poly?


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 29, 2006)

Most problems with slow drying are from leaving too much finish on the surface. When it says to wipe it dry between coats, that means wipe it dry. If you can see a finger smudge in the oil on the surface, wipe it dry again.


----------



## Pat Peckham (May 1, 2006)

The last comment had to do with "wiping it dry."  That might be advised with some oil finishes, but not for Minwax wipe-on polyurethane varnish.  Directions clearly say to wipe on a coating, then allow 2-3 hours before sanding and applying next coat.  An earlier comment suggested adding a bit of napthalene, which not only thinned the varnish (which it didn't need) but also acted as a dryer. It appears that that does the trick.  Thanks for the help! 

Deft was looking better all the time, but it seems to me that the polyurethane has a slight edge in bringing out beauty of wood.  Pat P.


----------



## rtparso (May 1, 2006)

I use about 50/50. Also if you only wait about 2 hours to recoat you don't have to sand with oil based poly. Poly "drys" in 2 steps first the solvent flashes off then the oil cures. The oil cure takes forever but with Naptha the solvent flashes off in an hour. Sanding fresh poly can be a mess.


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2006)

you have to wipe it dry between coats. Thin it to 60/40 ratio.good luck. we do not ues much poly


----------



## Pat Peckham (May 7, 2006)

For the benefit of anybody waiting for a resolution to this mini-problem, the gentleman who suggested thinning the Minwax wipe-on polyurethane varnish was right on.

The naphtha thinner appears to speed the drying considerably. I just thinned the entire contents of the can slightly by pouring in what probably amounted to two ounces, max, into the 16-ounce can.

Thanks.


----------

